# Photoshop CS2 - Bigger Tiles.8BX



## josDesign (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute etwas auf meiner Festplatte gestöbert und da ist mir der Ordner mit der Datei C:\Programme\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS2\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Extensions\Bigger Tiles\~Bigger Tiles.8BX aufgefallen.

In diesem Ordner befindet sich auch die Datei C:\Programme\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS2\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Extensions\Bigger Tiles\About Bigger Tiles.html

in der Foglender Inhalt steht:



> The Bigger Tiles plug-in causes Photoshop to process image data in larger chunks. This will reduce the overall time to complete many operations, especially on computers with more than 1 GB of RAM installed. Bigger Tiles will also reduce the responsiveness of the application in some situations.
> 
> The Bigger Tiles plug-in is installed in the Extensions folder, within the Plug-Ins folder in the Adobe Photoshop CS2 folder. To activate it, rename it to remove the "~" from the beginning of its name.



Hat jemand schon damit gearbeitet und vor allem: Merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied?

LieGrü
jos


----------



## oscarr (19. Januar 2006)

Schau mal hie rrein 

Der Link in Post #4 führt zu sehr guten Informationen rund um Swapfiles und behandelt unter anderem auch das von Dir angesprochene Plugin.

Von eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Plugin kann ich leider nicht berichten da ich mit der 7er arbeite. Evtl. müsstest Du mal bei CGtalk nachfragen/suchen da sich da mehr "Digital Artists" aufhalten welche sich auch mal an einem 4000x3000px@300ppi MattePainting versuchen. Falls hier niemand Erfahrungen damit hat


----------

